# Hydraulic Jack Question



## bandalop (Feb 10, 2012)

Does keeping the jacks down for extended periods of time reduce the life of the hydraulic jacks?  Does a constant motorhome load on the jacks increase the chance of seal failure?


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 10, 2012)

I have heard that some do keep them down, but I don't. The reason: I don't want to get the hydraulic jacks shafts dirty and then raise them up and mess up the seals. To me that would create a major problem if they had to be replaced. I do place 2X12 treated lumber under each tire to keep it level  and off the concrete . I do this during the winter months when it is not in use.


----------



## C Nash (Feb 10, 2012)

If I am parked I have my jacks down to relieve some of the pressure on tires and springs.  If extended stays "not often" I will spray the shaft with silcone spray ocasionaly and wipe off.  Common sense will tell me that with pressure on them it would tend to work on hose and seals.  I just don't like the weight on the tires and spring all the time.  JMO


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 10, 2012)

Nash that is what I do, I will let them down to suppoprt the MH when we are out. but never for any long lenght of time. I spray mine with  white lighting silcome grease. I think that is what it is called, but like you I clean them so  they do not pick up and dirt and score the shaft.


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 10, 2012)

BTW I will start doing the summer maintenance when it warms up, I have the oil & filter and the grease gun is hanging on the wall and ready to be used.I still need to get me a filter for the genset. I will have to go to NAPA for that. these last few warm days has me on edge to get the old girl out on the road. Hey that old girl is not MARIA it t he MH.... lol


----------



## bandalop (Feb 11, 2012)

My question had to do with when I was traveling and staying at a campground for a month or so at a time.  At home, for the winter storage time, the motorhome is in a garage and sitting on jack stands taking some of the weight off the tires and suspension.  I do not leave the MH on the hydraulic jacks during the storage period,  Also as H2H1 has said, the tires are sitting on i" lumber off the concrete.


----------



## C Nash (Feb 11, 2012)

Well I am sitting in the cg now with leveling jacks down.  IMO that's what they are for to level the MH while camping and help with the rocking.  2002 model and no problems yet "knock on wood"


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 11, 2012)

bandalop that is what we said, when camping we use the jacks to level and stabilize it, Storage is another thing.


----------



## C Nash (Feb 11, 2012)

If in storage for a long period you are doing the right thing by using the jack stands IMO bandlop.


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 11, 2012)

wished I had a set of good jacks stands to to put mine off the ground. But then I would need  a jack to lift it up


----------



## C Nash (Feb 12, 2012)

Lift the MH with your MH jacks then put the stands under and retract mh Jacks Hollis.


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Nash I was thinking that would be to much weight for the jacks. But I will try that and see what happen.


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 12, 2012)

OK Nash you and I have about the same type MH. WHAT tonage of a jack stand do you reccomend 3-6 ton? I found some at Harbor Frieght.


----------



## Triple E (Feb 12, 2012)

I used to keep my jack down with the weight off of the tires during the winter storage, 4 to 6 months.  Never had a problem.  Then one spring on my first camping trip I blew a seal.  So I assume it could of been caused from keeping weight on the jacks for such a long time or it could be that the seal was 12 years old, go figure.  The seal that blew was internal to one jack.  FYI, Cheaper to buy a rebuilt jack then to have your jack rebuilt.  

Hollis I added 20% to the total weight of my motor home.  Divided the total by 4 then divided that number by 2.  Which, for me, just comes under 4 tons.  Not sure if this is the correct way or not but seems to be working.


----------



## C Nash (Feb 12, 2012)

Hollis 4 0f the 3 ton would work fine on mine but overkill will not hurt.  See the gross weight of your MH then do like Triple said.  Doubt that you are near or over of your gross weight.  think my weight is around 22000.  Yours will be more.


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 12, 2012)

OK in the near future I will buy me 4-6 tons jack stands for next year storage.


----------



## bandalop (Feb 12, 2012)

I use 5 ton jack stands purchased from Harbor freight.  It's a little extra trouble to use the jack stands but I think it saves on the huydraulic jacks.  One thing that worries me in the back of my mind, what if for some reason, fire or ? I needed to move the MH in a hurry?  I could be in big trouble then.  Just drive off the jack stands and face whatever repairs that might occur?  That's kinda scary!


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 12, 2012)

hey bandalop how are you going to drive off the jack stands if the tires are off the ground. Just asking not being a smart a**., all though most of the time I am. LOL


----------



## C Nash (Feb 12, 2012)

Well I know my jacks will lift the MH off the ground so I could lift it off with the jacks and remove the stands.  If the building was on fire I would not take the time to do this.  I would just get out of the way and let my insurance company worry about it.


----------



## Triple E (Feb 12, 2012)

C Nash;76287 said:
			
		

> Well I know my jacks will lift the MH off the ground so I could lift it off with the jacks and remove the stands.  If the building was on fire I would not take the time to do this.  I would just get out of the way and let my insurance company worry about it.



Good reply Nash, I wonder how much I could get for mine.    :excitement:


----------



## bandalop (Feb 13, 2012)

Tires off the ground?



			
				H2H1;76286 said:
			
		

> hey bandalop how are you going to drive off the jack stands if the tires are off the ground. Just asking not being a smart a**., all though most of the time I am. LOL




I do not lift the MH high enough to get the tires off the ground, just high enough to take some of the weight off the tires and suspension. 
I have read that it is recommended that you do not lift a MH high enough to have the tires "dangling" in the air.  The MH brakes are useless if the rear tires are off the ground and the front suspension is not designed to have the weight of the wheels hanging.


----------



## AnnieGao (Apr 20, 2012)

first the jack vertical remove the plug use the right fluid in a oil can to fill the jack up then it takes time to fill when oil is to the top install plug and test it may take time or two to remove air in the end should have a working jack good luck

http://www.hts-direct.co.uk/


----------

